# Is stride health insurance expensive?



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I hear its as low as $85 per month for some drivers. I live in Massachusetts and I already think the state run health insurance is expensive so is this $85 per month legit and what kinda of coverage do you get? Any drivers on this stride health?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> You get what you pay for.


Kinda figured that much


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

From what I understand all they do is help you find other insurers available to you. Mainly from the ones at Healthcare.gov or your state's exchange.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

I looked at the plans and they all seem pretty much the same as other plans that are out there.

The more you pay, the lower your deductible.

In my area, they have listed plans from Molina, New Mexico Health Care, Christus, and Blue Cross.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Fuber is peddling it?, you can be sure they're making money on this one.


----------



## Lorentz (Oct 5, 2016)

Stride is not insurance. 

I used stride to get insurance for this year. Humana pulled out of the marketplace here in my state so losing that. They hooked me up with BC/BS which I'm getting for about $45 a month with 4k max OOP and 150 dduc. Still popped through marketplace like any other. The dental insurance isn't bad either, Renaissance is what they offered for me, a little less maximum pay out for the first year than what I had with Humana dental, but same benefit structure. My mo/tot is around $65 with dental inc.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Get the bcbs select. It's the best one in every state.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Stride does not provide insurance.

They are a middle man that takes your information and hooks you up with the best plan. They make the whole process very simple and easy.


----------

